# Cud "ball" in goat's mouth



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I tried to do a search for this on goatpost but no success. I have a nubian/boer wether that will often get a fat cheek as he's chewing his cud - I rub the "ball" and it disappears. I have a miniature horse that used to get that too - a wad of hay stuck in her back jaw and I would have to rub it and it would be fine.
Somewhere on this group, I think I remember saying that it was a sign of meningieal worm when they got that wad (or a sign of something). Well, this goat is now limping on his back foot. At first I thought it was because I put him over with the bigger goats (he's a year old) and someone was too rough with him. But he's back with the younger group now and is still limping. If I'm missing something important, i want to know...

does anyone remember that post about this kind of lump? Sorry I tried to find it, but no success - it was sometime this late fall. Maybe I didn't even read it at all :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you thinking of bottle jaw? That is a sign of a worm overload, not meningial though. His limping could be from the bigger goats and he is still healing...if the lump goes away after you massage it , it's likely just cud.

With any kind of brain/nervous system ailment or parasite, the symptoms are normally a paralysis or staggering, off balance type issue.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

this is not bottle jaw - he just gets a wad of cud that sticks out like an abcess, but when you push on it, it's just cud.
I thought I read somewhere that someone else had a goat with that and they said it was a sign of meningeal worm (which I know is neurological symptoms) and that their goat then started limping - and now mine did too

I probably had a nightmare one night or great imagination - just thought I read it somewhere on goatspot :chin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it wouldn't hurt to worm him with ivermectin


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesn't sound like meningeal worn infection to me. IF you suspect meningeal worm infection you will need to INJECT him with Ivermectin PLUS 1cc/25lbs to cross the blood brain barrier. Dexamethasone INJECTED 1cc/25lbs to help reduce brain swelling. Banamine 1/4 cc to help with pain and intense itching. 

Meningeal worm shows as a hard line going from the body to the spine. This is the larvae burrowing along to the spinal column on its way to the brain.

Watch for shock as the Ivermectin burns like liquid fire but injection is the only way to administer it, oral dosing just does not work in this case.

I would also treat for polio and listeriosis since the symptoms are similar in the beginning.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sometimes goats just hold onto their cud in their mouths. He could also have an abcessed tooth. Smell his mouth it should smell like cud (if youve ever smelled a burp you'll know what im talking about) If it smells like something died in his mouth chances are he has a tooth abcess.
beth


----------

